# Inspection service now 2 month later Oil change!



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

so my TTS is now 2 years old, I had an oil change a year ago at £300+, back in March 2019 the VC came with "Inspection.." so it was taken into Slough Audi (where I bought the car from) for an Inspection service which cost £257  I asked at the time whether it needed an oil change and they said No. Last week the VC came up with oil change that's about 10 weeks after the inspection service!!! I called Slough Audi and they quoted me another £300 after I expressed my disgust they reduced to £257. I eventually got to speak to the Service Manager as I complained that that surely they should have been done at the same time at a much reduced rate? after a lengthy discussion she said that there wouldn't be that much discount so I asked her are you saying that you would charge me around £450 for inspection + Oil change??? which she replied yes!!!!
Any how having previously owned a MK1 225 for 7 years & MK2 TTS for 6 years I'm pretty astonished at these quotes as I never paid anything like it with my previous cars at the same place!
My plan is to call other Audi centres for quotes and also supply the oil myself. I'm not sure whether if I don't get it done by a dealer whether it will affect the remaining warranty?

Has anyone else had similar experience?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Do it yourself it's pretty straightforward.
A friendly garage will be able to turn off that annoying notification for you


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Must be plenty of VAG indys in your area & as long as they are VAT registered & use VAG parts your warranty won't be affected.
Any future goodwill from Audi dealer may not be forthcoming, but it appears you are not getting that anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

What do you get for your money with an inspection service?

In my old BMW days an inspection service would include oil as well as loads of other stuff (like valve clearances)


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

placeborick said:


> Do it yourself it's pretty straightforward.
> A friendly garage will be able to turn off that annoying notification for you


You can reset the oil warning in the VC yourself.

Depending on your annual mileage and usage patterns, it may be worth switching to the Longlife/Flexible service schedule over the Yearly/Fixed schedule.



Audi said:


> There are two types of service schedule available: Fixed (serviced every 9,000 miles/1 year) and Flexible (up to 19,000 miles/2 years). We recommend a Flexible schedule for people who drive longer distances, typically on motorways and main roads, while a Fixed schedule is right for lower-mileage drivers who do more city and town centre driving.


Also remember that after 3 years you are eligible for the fixed price schedule:
TT Price List
TTS Price List
TTRS Price List
But if you don't remind them, you'll often not get offered these prices.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Dino_Donis said:


> so my TTS is now 2 years old, I had an oil change a year ago at £300+, back in March 2019 the VC came with "Inspection.." so it was taken into Slough Audi (where I bought the car from) for an Inspection service which cost £257  I asked at the time whether it needed an oil change and they said No. Last week the VC came up with oil change that's about 10 weeks after the inspection service!!! I called Slough Audi and they quoted me another £300 after I expressed my disgust they reduced to £257. I eventually got to speak to the Service Manager as I complained that that surely they should have been done at the same time at a much reduced rate? after a lengthy discussion she said that there wouldn't be that much discount so I asked her are you saying that you would charge me around £450 for inspection + Oil change??? which she replied yes!!!!
> Any how having previously owned a MK1 225 for 7 years & MK2 TTS for 6 years I'm pretty astonished at these quotes as I never paid anything like it with my previous cars at the same place!
> My plan is to call other Audi centres for quotes and also supply the oil myself. I'm not sure whether if I don't get it done by a dealer whether it will affect the remaining warranty?
> 
> Has anyone else had similar experience?


Take it to VRT in Slough £129 https://www.vrt-slough.co.uk/servicing/ thoroughly recommend them for all servicing.

Make a complaint to Audi UK, Slough Audi should be be allowed to get away with such disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Holy crap, I thought cambelt and waterpump were expensive on my T5 at £580... £745 on the TTS!!!

It's not listed the for the RS - is that a case of if you have to ask? Or do they run chains?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

phazer said:


> Holy crap, I thought cambelt and waterpump were expensive on my T5 at £580... £745 on the TTS!!!
> 
> It's not listed the for the RS - is that a case of if you have to ask? Or do they run chains?


Geez, £745.

I always thought the ea888 was timing chain


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

DPG said:


> phazer said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, I thought cambelt and waterpump were expensive on my T5 at £580... £745 on the TTS!!!
> ...


Thanks for that, I had no idea so given it's listed on Audi's site that was it...I've just looked on ETKA and they are indeed timing chains on the TTS EA888, there are some variants that are belt though. That explains the high price.

That said it's only a little higher than Golf R owners have been quoted to replace a failed waterpump. I know that job requires a lot of disassembly and I guess the price includes chain replacement as it'll have to come off to do the pump.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

DPG said:


> What do you get for your money with an inspection service?
> 
> In my old BMW days an inspection service would include oil as well as loads of other stuff (like valve clearances)


_Just on the subject of inspections and oil changes..._

My 2018 TTS came up with "oil change in 30 days" notice on the VC about 4 weeks ago.
My service notification had obviously been set to 12 months (rather than flexible) at the PDI.
The car had only done 6500 miles so I rang the local Audi dealer. The notification needed resetting anyway, so I arranged to take it in and they said they would check the quality of the oil. A complimentary "health check" was included, as well as clean - inside and out. I politely declined the outside clean, of course.

I took the car in yesterday. I was expecting them to say that the oil probably needed changing (total cost £194) but to my pleasant surprise I got a call within 2 hours saying that the oil quality was "spot on" and there was no need to change it. I also got a link to a video detailing the complimentary up-on-the-ramp inspection (brakes, exhaust, tyres etc) and all was deemed fine. When I picked the car up, I was expecting some sort of nominal charge for their time, but no. Invoice bottom line was £0.00. I have had courtesy work done before of course, but I thought that this was included only if you were spending a significant sum with them on the day.

I was advised that they would do the oil change at the same time as the first full service in 12 months' time, at which time the car will be two years old. Not often that you get something for nothing from a dealership! This was my first experience of the Audi dealership that I bought the car from and I have to say that I was impressed. The whole thing was very efficient and I had the car back within 3 hours.

Sounds like the OP was well and truly ripped off. Just shows the wide variation between different Audi dealers. 
Same thing with VW unfortunately.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Must be plenty of VAG indys in your area & as long as they are VAT registered & use VAG parts your warranty won't be affected.
> Any future goodwill from Audi dealer may not be forthcoming, but it appears you are not getting that anyway.
> Hoggy.


So warranty definitely not affected? Will it be put on a system such that Audi can see that it was changed?

I got a quote from local garage that I've used before for other stuff for £95


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Blade Runner said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > What do you get for your money with an inspection service?
> ...


That sounds like great service, if only they were all like that! It's worth shouting out the name of the dealer?


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

DPG said:


> What do you get for your money with an inspection service?
> 
> In my old BMW days an inspection service would include oil as well as loads of other stuff (like valve clearances)


A tyre wear report, a clean & vac (if you choose) and as much coffe as you like... and a sticker for your forehead labelled "MUG"


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Reading the above... all the reasons I don't take my cars to main dealers for anything but warranty work. £300 for an oil change service  I recently paid £109 for that. Inspection £257    holly molly! I paid £70 for that. Find a good independent, quick! As long as genuine Audi parts are used, your Warranty is fine and it has no effect on the residual value of your car, despite the BS Audi spin about that. Also, from my experience, they do a better job and don't piss you around like the Dealer does.


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

Dino_Donis said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Must be plenty of VAG indys in your area & as long as they are VAT registered & use VAG parts your warranty won't be affected.
> ...


VRT in Slough have access to Audi's systems and can update your digital service record on the spot.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone bought a service plan ?

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/service-plans.html

It's odd as when I put my details in I get the following

Available Service Plan for your vehicle:

Audi service plan (3-10 years) under 2L

This Audi Service Plan provides the next 2 consecutive services (limited to 1x Oil change service & 1x Oil service & Inspection ) in line with your Audi manufacturer's recommended service schedule.

£360.00 One-off payment
£20.00 Per month (18 monthly payments)


----------



## VorsprungDur (Apr 6, 2018)

DPG said:


> Anyone bought a service plan ?
> 
> https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/service-plans.html
> 
> ...


These plans are not refundable.

If you don't use the services you don't get your money back.

Avoid if you are not absolutely certain you will need both services.


----------

